# Learn me about Glocks!!!



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, next gun, going to be a glock. Buying in about 1-2 weeks out. Been eyeballing them for quite some time now, heard stuff like you can throw them in the street, run over them and they won't go off (saftey features) and you can pick them up and still shoot (reliable). I hear all the models like a 17, 19, 20, 21, 24 blah blah whatever. Sizes being compact, full size, medium, petite etc. Acidlittle said something about interchangable parts. Also, someone told me they can make coffee if you rub it just right??? 

Whats the lowdown from what you heard, used, experienced with Glocks. I was going to get a 45 1911, but thought I'd go with this first. Mainly want to use it where it will stop someone (40cal, 45 cal), but also small enough to be compact (CCDW) but not small enough where it flys out of my hand due to the caliber. 

Tap back at me on your opinions!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a glock 27 which is the .40cal sub compact that I carry daily. They are small, lightweight, reliable, relatively inexpensive, and very common.
If you get a Glock subcompact, ALL magazines will work with it from the same caliber. Even some other calibers' magazines will work with them. I know you can get the 27 you can buy a Wolf replacement barrel in 9mm if you want to shoot your gun for cheap or just work your way up in Pop to get the feel for the pistol. This gives you some versatility in the pistol.

If you get one, I suggest a gen 4 only for the reason that the gen 4's have a larger magazine release button and it vastly saves your thumbs from being chewed up. Plus I think you get 3 mags, where most other pistols give you 2 or 1.

The subcompact in 40 can be a little snappy and if you have small dainty wrists/hands (like me) it can be a challenge to make tight groups. I also just need to practice with it more often.

Overall I give it a thumbs up and the green light. While I haven't tested mine by throwing it in the mud or freezing it or that stuff, I he had few issues with mine. There was a recall with the 9mm glock 26 gen 4 model so if you buy one of those ask them if that one had the recall fix. I think it was for the recoil spring....


----------



## swrep (Mar 19, 2012)

There may be more myths about Glocks than any other pistol.
The numbering system may seem to be random, but it is in the order the pistols were introduced.
It is my pistol of choice because of the reliability and it does not have the small levers and safeties you have to manipulate under stress.
All of the Glock safeties come off as you pull the trigger, so the main training focus is on keeping the finger off the trigger until you are on 
target and ready to fire.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Glockwork9 from youtube got me into glocks and I gotta say they are a nice shooting gun. I don't have one but that can change especially since I have a little cash coming my way.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good stuff all! Its getting me more excited about it now. The bad thing is, I'm getting guns faster than I can take them out and shoot them. Still in the boxes!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Just make sure they each have a purpose and that you are getting sensible calibers. My buddy bought a .243 (I think) rifle because he got it on the cheap, recently sold it because he couldn't afford the ammo. 

Plus having a lot of different calibers will increase the money you will spend on stocking ammo. That's why I want to get a fullsize .40 cal glock and the barrels to convert it to 9mm. That way if SHTF hits, you can throw that gun on you and the barrel with some 9mm mags in your bag, should you scavenge some 9mm rounds, switch the barrel and boom you are in business!


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm getting a glock!!! I shot the 22 as was suggested by Survival and got used to it quickly. I just went out and shot a 9mm and LOVED it! After plenty of careful deliberation and research and great info from this site I have decided that my first pistol will be a glock 9mm.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My duty weapon was a Glock 22 (.40 Cal.). I used to make fun of them. Called them the "Tupperware Gun. They burp when you load them." A buddy of mine worked for Tacoma PD when they switched to Glocks. I hassled him all the time. Then I was issued one at the range one fine summer morning during yet another round of federal qualifications. Got 60 practice rounds. Qualified 299/300. 6 months later 296/300. I never shot lower than that 296. Fired a lot of rounds out of that gun. And, since my life depended on it, I stopped making fun of them. GREAT PISTOLS!!!! However, I have small hands so a .45 was too big for me in a Glock. Enjoy!


----------



## Nuclearcujo (Apr 22, 2012)

I bought the Glock 22 (.40) as my first pistol 12 yrs ago and I still have it. It breaks down into 4 pieces for easy cleaning and maintenance. Glocks are very decent weapons.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

For my primary pistol, I'm going with the Glock 19 gen 4. I know some people have had some issues with them (but mostly with lighter ammo), but I read it was a spring related issue and Glock has since fixed it.

Also, found out tonight that there is a 9mm M4 out there. I want to find one to play with first, but I may go with that as my primary rifle. I like only having to buy one ammo for both.


----------



## pyranese (Apr 30, 2012)

I own a gunstore in Bradenton, FL and I carry a Glock 22 on me. They fire everytime, period. The biggest problem with a Glock is they are downright dangerous in untrained hands. If you buy a Glock, TRAIN. You can relatively safely carry a revolver with little training, but so many "trained" cops shoot themselves with Glocks every year because of poor practices, mainly putting you finger inside the trigger guard before you are ready to fire. When someone is shooting at you, only LOTS of training will kick in and keep that finger off the trigger while drawing from a holster. I've seen countless times when highly trained people, even pro shooters, encountered a problem with safeties not quite fully disengaged. You will not have that problem with a Glock. Just my opinion.


----------

